# perl externes programm starten & prozess



## pking (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,


Ich habe mir ein kleines perl skript gebastelt das programme mit hilfe system("blabla"); starten kann. Das Perl skript definiert den prozess & und startet das programm dann.
Doch wenn ich jetzt z.B nmap oder irgendein anderes installiertes programm starten möchte hat das ja seinen eigenen prozess wie "nmap" im ps x. Kann ich mit dem perl skript irgendwie den definierten prozess benutzen?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pking


----------

